# Good place to surf fish in Surfside, Texas



## The Salty Texan (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I want to break in my new_ Shimano Calcutta_ 700b and I'm looking for a good place to surf fish in Surfside maybe close to the bridge at the pass, also wading is fine. Any good suggestions for tomorrow?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Anywhere you can find some space away from crowds. That Isn't a sarcastic answer either. A lot of people fish within 5 miles or so from the pass, but if the conditions are good, anywhere on the beach should be ok.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Any of the beach access roads between the pass and Surfside up to city limits where permits are required.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

fultonswimmer said:


> Any of the beach access roads between the pass and Surfside up to city limits where permits are required.


The first access rd you will see after you cross SLP bridge is #6 then 5,4 etc. I don't mind telling you #5 and #4 have been the best for me lately.
#5 sign may not be up again since Ike. If you go to #3,#2,#1, you can not park close to the water, only at the dune side. Kind of a hassle with all the fishin gear. If you go in past #1, you can park close to the water but you need a $10 permit and most of the beach go-ers flock there.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X2 on Sam's Beach, Access#5, then drive the beach both ways looking for bait and bird activity. I usually start fishing for Trout, then put out long rods and bait poles.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

#5 has been open long time. There are some other paths to the beach in between the signed ones. 

The main thing is watch out for where mommy's boy went crazy with the truck she bought him, making powder of the sand around the accesses. Idjits couldn't be considerate enough to do that high and away from the access roads! 

Not that it ****** me off or anything but there are old folks and families who don't go enough to know how to handle what Junior screwed up. It only makes me vewy vewy angwy!!!

It hasn't been bad this year to my experience likely because of the decent rains I guess.

Pay attention as you wade that the rips get stronger depending on where you are, the tides, and weather. If it starts moving you as you go in a direction turn around. I've found on the third bar near outflow guts it pulls pretty hard sometimes. There may be dropoffs, never found a bad one yet but I stay careful.

Shuffle your feet and take your time!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

BTW, #5 is just east of the cell tower and near there I think is what they call the boilers.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

It seems like the fishing is better between #3 and #5, than #5 and #6 this year for me.


----------

